# Update



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

My post still hasn't moved off this page so if you don't know the story of Duck my Wood Pigeon you can read it first!

Well anyway I have an update for you all 

He's doing great, we got him a parrot cage and he lives with his best friend the budgie, who taught him how to eat out of a bowl etc. He's now eating seed, whilst the budgie refuses to eat anything but egg food .

He does spend most of his time outside the cage.

And I'll share with you all a couple of photos I took of him today



















The cats seem to think he's an alien.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

thats really cute!
I just hope the cats DO see him as an alien instead of an appetizer!
that cat in the last pic looks a little too curious...


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yikes, cats and birds just freak me out, i can't even look at pics of them together without dread


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

altgirl35 said:


> yikes, cats and birds just freak me out, i can't even look at pics of them together without dread


Yep, don't EVER trust them alone without you there, cats have a mind of their own.

I'll pull up the previous thread with history.

Here is one:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f47/baby-pigeon-39148.html


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Gerbilgirl,
Hey  Good to get an update on Duck. He looks good and content. Cool that he's chilling with the budgie and not alone. Looks a bit healthier than when u first got him. I'm happy to know all is well with him, and that u managed to nurse him through all your studies/work/etc. Hope all other things are well with you, [including your other pets], would be nice to see more pics of him. take care, Peace


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't worry, it's a handreared kitten, thinks I'm its mummy and that nothing else in the world exists, other than its best friend the bunny lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gerbilgirl said:


> Don't worry, it's a handreared kitten, thinks I'm its mummy and that nothing else in the world exists, other than its best friend the bunny lol.


handreared or not....insticts kick in at some point,,they all have it, would not want to take a chance on it...and best friend the bunny will look like prey at some point too. glad they all get along right now though very cute.


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

I have 3 2 year old handreared cats too, who I wouldn't trust with the bird but ho love the rabbit too and are often seen grooming him


----------

